# Share your dumbo rats



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I want to see everyone's cute dumbos. They are so adorable. I'll start with mine:















She's not really full 100% dumbo I don't think, but she's definitely got a big pair of ears and I wouldn't consider her standard so I just say she's dumbo. It would show better if she could sit still for one second and let me get a decent picture of her... Now post yours!


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

My dumbo baby Ygritte 
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

3 of my 10 are dumbos! 

Here's Totoro, who has goblin ears. 



And Cloud. 



And one of my new babies, Riku!


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Bambi 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Oooh I do love dumbo ratties!! 
Here are my two dumbo boys, Marcel (blue variberk) and Dexter (black capped)  




































Two of the pics are from when they were babies... or, even more of babies than they are now at 3.5 months!! They are still awfully childlike.


----------



## LuvDaRats (May 26, 2013)

Just a few of the wonderful babies that have come through my life.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My Magnus is currently the only Dumbo of the family.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

The rats in this thread are too adorable! I have to add to the squee-fest with a photo of Baby:


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

this is Otis hes a hairless dumbo sorry pics are bad I only have my cell and the low battery no flash, and bad lighting lol


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I love dumbos  their ears just make me fall inlove with each of them I currently only have one dumbo out of my four girs.

Heres my Dumbo she is a Berkshire her name is Abby.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

This was Molly. I had to put her down last Friday due to a panaceas or liver tumor. She reminds me of Rufus the naked mole rat from Kim Possible in this picture.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Aww I love all the big floppy dumbo ears! 

Here are mine...


This is Thaddius eating a pea


And Athos eating watermelon

(I've just realised the only time I can get either of those two to sit still for a photo and not to eat the camera is if food is involved)


And this is Badger, my most photogenic rat!

Badger definitely has the more dumbo-y ears...I'm not sure if Thaddius and Athos are "full" dumbo, or even if that's a thing.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I have 3 dumbos and one normal. This is my badger with willow x
View attachment 69274





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I love all these husky rats!! <3 <3


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

Dumbos are so cute. x3


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

my little Oreo 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

All these dumbo rats are so cute..I am glad I seen someone else who has a hairless one so now I don't feel left out lol


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

This is standard ear right?;0 I was told its dumbo but it doesn't look like it









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

elliekayy said:


> This is standard ear right?;0 I was told its dumbo but it doesn't look like it
> View attachment 69306
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I believe that is a standard ear, but they are very big haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## russpy (Aug 20, 2013)

JBird, we just got a baby rat in to our store who looks just like Dexter.... What cuties you all have.


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh these are so cute I could just scream. Here are my Pip and Squeak.


----------



## mnesson (Jun 18, 2013)

Dumbos make my heart just melt! Do cute! 

My boy, Tally: 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## SydOMG (Aug 28, 2013)

This is our newest little girl Lucy !


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is my newest dumbo boy Stark  xxxxxxx


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

All of my ladies are dumbos! Here's an album of them - http://imgur.com/a/cxpwE

They all have differently shaped ears. I love the variations of dumbo ears!


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

This is my hooded dumbo Parsley. He's just a typical black hood, but has alot of personality.


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

This is my boy Jasper. He's a blue Berkshire dumbo. He's starting to rust a bit. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

*First pictures ever posted on here of my Rata : D*


----------

